# Bugging out with ammo



## zero8184 (May 9, 2012)

I live in a apartment on the 2nd floor. I am worried if I have to leave immediately carrying all my ammo would be next to impossible. What do you think would be the best way to transport 10 ammo cans in a hurry without drawing too much attention to yourself. The distance I need to travel to my vehicle is around 40 meters with a set of stairs.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

PRE-STAGE! Carrying that much ammo in a hurry is impossible for one person! Doing it low key with 2 cans at a time is a feat at best! Any way to pre-stage this ammo at your BOL? bury it maybe? 10 cans of ammo weighs in around 500 lbs, how does one move 500 lbs of anything low key? Sorry but this probably isn't much help to you but that is reality IMO!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I still believe that ,most plausible SHTF's will give you at least a couple days warning.

Hurricane: from weather reports
Pandemic: TV coverage that those of us who hear the grass gorw might take more serious than the average person
Economic collapse with ensuing riots: Ditto
Lack of Fuel: Is presaged by amajor event like refinery swamped by Tsunami or war in middlea east or some other major disruption.
Zombie Apocalypse: Even the Zombie Apocalypse would bei be pre saged by days of ever increasing and spectacular news reports of riots , "Meth" crazed people, etc

Not saying that being ready and isnt good but it would have to be a very esoteric apocalypse indeed that will give u zero warning.

PS: I would just make serveral trips to my vehicle w/ my gear.... alas all my preps wont fit into my vehicle since its just a car but in an apocalypse that everyone else knows about, vehicular travel will be impossible most areas anyway due to jammed up roads, except in the most rural of areas (motorcycles excepted)


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i would keep ammo on hand for your primary weapons and have the rest prestaged


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It would be hard to be discreet when carrying that much ammo to your car. If observed, you'd have to consider the safety of the ammo in the car while you are making trips back for more. Depending on the event and the situation, it may be better to use a hand truck, and to not be discreet, but rather employ display of force. A slung battle rifle may be a good deterrent to anyone interested in your items. Having another person, armed and waiting at the vehicle while you make additional trips, may be a good idea.

So I too would suggest prestaged ammo/equipment. Perhaps in a small, rented storage shed or with a trusted friend. However, prestaged can present a problem if your bugout is not possible in the direction of the cache.

As *BlueZ* said though, _most_ events should give some type of warning, but there are definitely some that wouldn't.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

My recommendation is the use of a backpack.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> I still believe that ,most plausible SHTF's will give you at least a couple days warning.
> 
> Hurricane: from weather reports
> Pandemic: TV coverage that those of us who hear the grass gorw might take more serious than the average person
> ...


When the zombie apocalypse happens, whoever is at ground zero won't be getting any warning. The same is true of pandemics.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Large suitcase with wheels and/or a 2 wheel cart


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

bigg777 said:


> My recommendation is the use of a backpack.


Depending on how strong you are this is a good idea. Over the years I have backpacked for various reasons and many times my cheap pack was carrying up to 75 pounds. One time in Colorado my wife, new son and I hiked to a lake up on Grand Mesa, she packed our son and I packed the tent, small propane cook stove, heavy fry pan, food, sleeping bags and fishing gear. That pack was probably close to 100 pounds, not something I wanted to do very often especially at around 6,000 feet elevation. If I hadn't been so cheap and gotten a high quality backpack it would have been far easier. I am not a big guy, 5' 11" and probably only weighed about 170 at the time. Just saying that it's amazing what you can carry in a well made backpack. Of course a good handtruck is not a bad idea for a one shot get away as trying to make multiple trips to load a vehicle put your supplies at greater risk each time you have to go back for more stuff.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> When the zombie apocalypse happens, whoever is at ground zero won't be getting any warning. The same is true of pandemics.


I figured someone would say that but this is my take on that concern:

Among 7 billion people to be one of the very first affected is not a plausible concern.

We need to prep for what's plausible/realistic/likely.
Anything else is wasted energy better used for more likely issues.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

Also get some instrument cases everyone will look at ya like your nuts saving a guitar or trombone and non the wiser


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

A wheelbarrow, garden cart, 3-wheel running stroller, wagon, 2-wheel/ 4-wheel dollies, bike trailer or whatever can eliminate multiple trips.

Consider a storage unit close by, if possible. It also allows for a lot more options for pick and choose.

Temp-controlled is best. You should have a plan to access your space should normal access modes fail. Electric gates, security keypads, etc.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

This is an excellent topic... This last Wednesday we decided to take off (spring break) and head over to see DWs family in Jackson, MS... My brother in law said next time we are coming we should go shoot, so I let him know we were coming and he said no problem, Friday he could take half a day and we could have some fun... Well, I packed a light load - 500 rounds of .22LR, 500 rds of .40S&W (wife said she wanted to go with us so brought her some ammo and her HK USP 40), 100 rds of .22-250... Plus the tactical 10/22, my 40, her 40, and the Remington 700 tactical. Plus all the cleaning equipment, adjustment tools, binocs, targets, 3 mags for each gun, etc... My gun bag was easily 100 lbs... And of course he couldn't get off work... So not a round fired.... The good part is I came home with her dad's model 1893, with a serial number dating 1905 manufacturing date and a 100 rounds of .44-40 beautiful old cowboy lever action rifle... 

As I was reloading the SUV it hit me that this would be hard to transport in SHTF mode... This isn't even a 1/10th of what I would want to bring, er, if all of the rest hadn't fallen into the swamp on that last Bayou airboat trip we took...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Duffel bags. They look innocent, easy to carry, and you can stack them in the car. 

I hope your going with more than just ammo, so mix it up. A lot of black bags isn't interesting to most people. A couple color coded stickers can tell you what's inside with no one else the wiser. 

My system came from realizing that it I have to go, I would not want to rn around desperately looking for totes and bags to do it with. I have my BOB if needed, but if I have time and my vehicle I'll take it all. If I don't have time I'll grab the bags I think will be most useful.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

bahramthered said:


> Duffel bags. They look innocent, easy to carry, and you can stack them in the car.
> 
> I hope your going with more than just ammo, so mix it up. A lot of black bags isn't interesting to most people. A couple color coded stickers can tell you what's inside with no one else the wiser.
> 
> My system came from realizing that it I have to go, I would not want to rn around desperately looking for totes and bags to do it with. I have my BOB if needed, but if I have time and my vehicle I'll take it all. If I don't have time I'll grab the bags I think will be most useful.


Just stuff some clothing around any boxes to make it look like they are just carrying clothing, I'm sure people would be far less interested in someones old clothes than something with square shapes. As far as being heavy, I remember my Air Force duffel bag was pretty heavy and awkward with just clothing in it.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I suppose it depends on how much you want to take. How much do you really need? That's something only you can decide but for myself I have 6 little plastic containers of .22LR in my BOB and a bunch of 25 round mags. I have a box of different kinds of shot shells and an ammo box of 30-06. I don't even want to think about a situation that would require me to bring more. We loaded up the car yesterday for a big fishing/picknick day and I told my wife we just didn't have enough room in the car to bug out, surprisingly she agreed. Ive been working on getting more stuff to my friends house, my BOL, but that's ok because I have to go there or another friends place to shoot any way so I suppose it don't matter too much that my ammo is there. The avatar pic next to this post was taken at his house on a shooting trip. I don't know what kind of gun you have and if you don't want to say that's ok with me, but if you got the cash I would invest in more mags to prestage your ammo.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I suppose it depends on how much you want to take. How much do you really need?


ALL OF IT!!!!!  lol.. but in all seriousness, he mentioned moving it to his vehicle, so I'd say if you have room for it all, then take it all.


----------

